# Beaverdam 27-29



## mbentle2 (Oct 19, 2016)

Anyone else going on this hunt? I am taking off work and hunting all 3 days. Camping on Friday night.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 24, 2016)

Thursday evening, maybe Friday evening, Saturday is go in early and sit till deer or dark. Hope I at least get an opportunity.


----------



## mbentle2 (Oct 26, 2016)

Went by at 1:30 but the check in slips weren't out yet. Should be a good hunt. Will be back in the morning.


----------



## QuackHead90 (Oct 26, 2016)

Yep we will be there in the morning  found plenty of sign just hope they are moving in the daylight  seen 4 does while looking around today


----------



## Hankus (Oct 26, 2016)

Got a buddy with a club up that way. Said he is still getting all his big boys pictures after dark, but with us moving around in the woods we might make em get on their feet.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 27, 2016)

Well somebody tagged a slick head this morning


----------



## mbentle2 (Oct 27, 2016)

Congrats on the deer. I saw some does and a spike but kept waiting on a good buck since it was the first day. May regret not taking a doe come Saturday.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 27, 2016)

Wasn't me, I just checked the game check and it upped 1 today


----------



## QuackHead90 (Oct 28, 2016)

The game check doesn't show what has been killed  i killed a hog and a doe and my buddy killed 2 bucks  there was probably 15 checked out at lunch maybe more  i have tagged out this morning with a good 8 just waiting on a hog until we get down


----------



## Hankus (Oct 28, 2016)

I hear ya man!!


----------



## mbentle2 (Oct 28, 2016)

That's awesome. I was seeing deer yesterday but today nothing.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 28, 2016)

Nothing this evening, but the fellow hunting further on than me said he's seen deer both mornings and none in the evenings. Hope they ease by me in the morning.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 29, 2016)

I was deer #51


----------



## mbentle2 (Oct 29, 2016)

Hankus said:


> I was deer #51



Glad you got one. It was 50 when I looked at the sheet. What you kill? I was at the white Toyota talking to some folks when you came up I think.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 29, 2016)

#53, both bucks. 51 was a 3, 53 was a 9


----------

